# الغاز الطبيعي في حلقات ( الحلقة الثالثة



## رائد الرائد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

وينقسم الغاز الحر بدوره إلى :
ا) الغاز الحر الطبيعي : وهو عبارة ن فحوم هيدروجينية خفيفة من _C1- C3_  وقد تحتوي على فحوم  _أعلى من ذلك , يتواجد هذا النوع من الغاز في المكامن الغازية ._
ب) غازات القبعة الغازية : يتواجد فوق النفط على شكل قبعة وتلاحظ القبب الغازية الكبيرة فوق النفط  الخفيف ويتكون هذا الغاز من مزيج من الغازات الجافة والرطبة.
2) الغازات المصاحبة (Associated Gases) :
 تستخرج الغازات المصاحبة مع البترول وتكون هذه الغازات في ظروف الطبقة (على عمق كبير وتحت ضغط مرتفع) ذائبة في البترول . وينفصل الغاز عن البترول عند خروج الأخير سطح الأرض نتيجه الانخفاض بالضغط وتنتمي إلى الغازات الدسمة (البنزين الغازي) . 
3) غازات حقول الغاز المتكثف (Condensate Gases) :
 يطلق هذا الاسم على الغازات المشبعة في ظروف الطبقة بالهيدروكربونات البترولية السائلة وعند خروج مثل هذا الغاز إلى سطح الأرض يترسب الطور السائل على هيئة متكثف يفصل بسهولة من الكتلة الأساسية للغاز , وتحتوي غازات حقول الغاز المتكثف على نسبة كبيرة من البروبان وكذلك على الهيدروكربونات ذات الوزن الجزيئي المرتفع التي تدخل في قطفات البترول الجازولينيه والكيروسينية وأحيانا من قطفات وقود الديزل . 
وتحتوي الغازات الطبيعية ايضاً على الشوائب الغير هيدروكربونيه مثل كبريتيد الهيدروجين والنتروجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة الماء . [9]
خواص الغاز الطبيعي المسال (LNG) هي : 
· درجة الغليان من (-160 oC) إلى  (-162 oC) .
· الوزن الجزئي kg/kmoL (16 – 19) .
· الكثافة (425 – 485) kg/m3 .
· القيمة الحرارية (1030 – 1180) Btu/scf .
· السعة الحرارية النوعية (2.2 – 3.7) kJ/kg.oC .
· اللزوجة (0.11– 0.18) Cp .
· الموصلية الحرارية (0.19 – 0.22) W/m.oC.
· الحجم النوعي m3/kg 0.46 .
· عديم اللون والرائحة .
· لا يسبب التأكل وغير سام .
· عند تبخره فإنه يشتعل فقط في درجات تركيز من  5 - 15% عند مزجه بالهواء . [4]


----------



## midors (20 نوفمبر 2007)

واصل تالقك


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

Many natural gases are produced from wells containing hydrogen sulfide, sulfur compounds and carbon dioxide. These gases are treated prior to sale or entry to a process plant for the removal of these gases. A gas which contains higher concentrations of carbon dioxide is called a sour gas. The natural gas produced from x field is considered to be a sour gas because it contains a higher concentration of carbon dioxide (CO2) up to 11 mole %. The carbon dioxide is also known as an acid gas because it has a tendency to form acids which are highly corrosive in the presence of water or oxygen. Therefore carbon dioxide (CO2) must be treated from the natural gas before it can be used. The processes of gas absorption and stripping are used to remove unwanted substance from process streams (gases) to clean and purify the product gas. Using these two process will help prevent corrosion and erosion of equipment in contact with these gases. Also, the gas removal will satisfy the transpiration and usage conditions.


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

The removal of CO2 from natural gas (NG) processes is comprised of operations required to provide clean, pipeline quality gas and, Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) feed gas. These operations in return produce some wastes that must be managed in accordance with the applicable environmental regulatory agency, to ensure operations with less impact to the environment. Emissions associated with CO2 removal process includes; VOC's (volatile Organic compounds), carbon monoxide (CO), sulfur oxides (SOX), nitrogen oxides (NOX), particulates, ammonia (NH3), hydrogen sulfide (H2S), metals, spent solvents, and numerous toxic organic compounds. These pollutants may be discharged as air emissions, or as wastewater, or as solid waste. All of these waste materials must be treated in a suitable process that can prevent environmental pollution. However, air emissions are more difficult to capture than wastewater or solid waste. Thus, air emissions are considered to be the largest source of untreated wastes released to the environment particularly from natural gas processing plants or power generation facilities that use coal or oil based fuels as it s sole source of fuel.


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

The Natural gas (NG) which is extracted from underground contains certain concentration levels of carbon dioxide (CO2) and hydrogen sulfide (H2S). These gases are called acid gases; they have passive effects on the air. Higher concentration levels of carbon dioxide gas can cause suffocation, this can occur when CO2 molecules replaces oxygen molecules found in the air. While hydrogen sulfide gas is a highly toxic and deadly. At very low concentrations irritation the eyes, nose, and throat is possible, while higher concentrations and extended exposure to this gas will desensitize the sense of smell and may be cause to death in few minutes from inhalation, also it is explosive when mixed with air in the range of 4.3% to 46%.


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

لدى الكثير من المعلومات حول الغاز الطبيعى


----------



## sallam1998 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## m0uhamad (21 ديسمبر 2009)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## محمد القمارى (25 مايو 2010)

ارجو الافاده من معلوماتك عن الغاز المسال
جزاك الله خير


----------



## السحابةالبيضاء (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed elseidy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو شرح كيفية حساب القيمة الحرارية للغاز الطبيعى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalid elnaji (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يونيو 2011)

*:14:جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

